# Early Season type of Hunting? (Poll)



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

What is your Early Elk Season type of hunting?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Water baby! Especially if you've kept your eye on some spots and know there's regular traffic. It's not a matter of if they show up, it's when!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Sitting water is boring, but productive. I usually sneak around a little in the morning and then sit water all day and evening.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree with AF. I dislike sitting water, but I do it mid day-- 10-6 or so. I enjoy calling them in much more and have found that many elk are receptive to calling from late August on.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

No 1 tactic always works. I have found it best to mix it up.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Just buy a tag and hope one walks in front of my arrow


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Spot and stalk well away from roads until mid day then check a waterhole or two. Lunch break and spot and stalk until dark.:mrgreen:


----------



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

Why is road hunting not an option? That is by far the most popular type of hunting! :mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not against roads


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

I like to see where a lot of archery hunters are going in off trail. Then I drive the roads close by and take an elk that winded them.Thanks guys.8)


----------



## sk1 (Apr 7, 2013)

RoosterKiller said:


> I like to see where a lot of archery hunters are going in off trail. Then I drive the roads close by and take an elk that winded them.Thanks guys.8)


Won't find many utah hunters off the trail


----------

